# Interior opinions/photos



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

So I got an email from my leasing company today telling me that my car is in stock now, but instead of having the half leather/alcantara seats that I ordered, they are full leather (both are TTS super sports seats). They have asked me if thats ok, but I'm not sure so I've asked how long it'll take to change them.

I was just wondering if in the mean time, anyone has decent pics of the leather and half leather super sports seats in grey? Just because so far I haven't seen them in the flesh and can't find decent (or lets say, "honest") photos of them.

I'm not too sure about the full leather versions because, in grey, im not sure I like the quilting, but it seems to blend in more with the alcantara versions. Also, I have a skinny bum and I don't want to be sliding around in the seat if they're leather, not to mention how well the leather breathes and how it feels on a hot or cold day vs alcantara. But one thing is, I do worry about the robustness of the alcantara (ie, will it start looking tatty after a year?).

So I'd really like to see pics or hear opinions on how people found their leather vs alcantara seats, just to make my decision a bit easier, I'd like to just accept the leather seats if I can put my reservations behind me, and potentially wait a lot less time.

Cheers.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Unfortunately can't help you with your main issue but can help on this part of your question..

*But one thing is, I do worry about the robustness of the alcantara (ie, will it start looking tatty after a year?).*

Had mine a year and they are not tatty..


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I've had Alcantara in a few cars and it's hard wearing material, it can bobble but that's very easily removed with a bobble trimmer for clothing 

I've had full leather in the last 5 cars and unless your careful with entry and exit it can quickly look worn 

I viewed a grey MK3 TTS in Edinburgh and it had the rotor grey interior obviously with the super sports seats and extended leather and it looked great imo


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Great piece of luck, the all leather seats are fantastic in the TTS. 
They look and feel stunning.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

gogs said:


> I've had Alcantara in a few cars and it's hard wearing material, it can bobble but that's very easily removed with a bobble trimmer for clothing
> 
> I've had full leather in the last 5 cars and unless your careful with entry and exit it can quickly look worn
> 
> ...


That does look very smart, I know what I would rather have, given the choice..


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I also would have had the rotor grey had I not been quite as impatient and bought a stock car

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Great piece of luck, the all leather seats are fantastic in the TTS.
> They look and feel stunning.


Wow, they do look good in this photo, hard to imagine alcantara looking that nice/clean. But never seen them looking that darker shade of grey before, thats one of the reasons I chose it alcan, because it looked a bit darker.

I suppose this was a bit of a silly thread to start, lol. I was just a bit confused as I didn't expect to have to decide on it. Also its my own fault for not going to see it in the metal, tbh...

Also realised alcan might not be too common in the TTS, so they can't just swap my seats over with a stock car, and even if they have them on an S-line, theres that coloured plastic insert which they probably can't just change. So I'm probably going to have to wait a long time, and for something that now I'm less sure I'd prefer :/

Ahh ignore this thread  I'm going to keep the leather, but thanks for helping me with my silly indecisive brain anyway guys (and gals).


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Alcantara is easy to muck and hard to clean but it maintain its form than the leather that after a year or more,starts to unloose.
Alcantara with squares seams it's very nice but I don't trust these seats over two years


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Alcantara is easy to muck and hard to clean but it maintain its form than the leather that after a year or more,starts to unloose.
> Alcantara with squares seams it's very nice but I don't trust these seats over two years


Yeah that was my concern. Also I forgot to say another reason I stopped umming and ahhing is because its a lease car, and all I have to do is spill something on alcantara and it could stain, but with leather it can most likely be cleaned off, saving me potentially having a nasty bill when I hand the car back.

Toshiba is probably right that I've been lucky :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I've ordered grey leather Super Sport Seats. I've got leather with perforated alcantara in my MK2 and its worn very well over 2.5 years and been very comfortable. However the alcantara in the Mk3s all seem to look like they're a bit shabby all the time. I know its just the way the napp has brushed up but it makes them look so tatty. And that applies to the S Sport seats too.
I'm sure the alacatara will be warmer in winter and cooler in summer and may suit your slippery bum better  . Suggest you go and have a look and sit in few at the dealers.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Alcantara doesn't look good in my opinion with super sport seats... Here are a few pics. Leather is 1000x better looking.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Full leather looks a lot better in my opinion. For the standard TT seats, alcantara looks better as it makes them look sportier.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Hmm yeah, I see what you mean, looks like I dodged a bullet then 

I've emailed the company now, asking them to keep the leather, getting excited now because it can't be much longer before I finally get to drive it!


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

Rev said:


> I don't want to be sliding around in the seat if they're leather


You shouldn't slide around - the super sports seats have expanding side bolsters which you can adjust exactly to fit. They open and close with the ignition. One of the joys of these seats is having a car that hugs you every time you fire it up.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Quizzical said:


> Rev said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to be sliding around in the seat if they're leather
> ...


Ohhh, I didn't know that, sounds really good!


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Quizzical said:


> Rev said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to be sliding around in the seat if they're leather
> ...


Do they? News to me and never noticed it on mine.

That grey leather interior is very nice. Almost got it on mine but was worried if it would stain with jeans etc as it looks quite light in some pics. Instead opted for black with the silver elements as I loved the black/silver seats in my mk2.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Quizzical said:


> Rev said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to be sliding around in the seat if they're leather
> ...


Are you sure about this? Can't say I've noticed this at all in the month I've owned the car, time to dig out the manual

Ah only if you have a multifunction button ! Does this mean full electric seats only ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

If you have the all leather count yourself lucky, (If you have heated seats luckier still) I think it looks terrific especially with the diamond stitching.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Lol, the leasing company just emailed me and said, "I've asked the dealers to change the seats", had to send back a reply saying please look at my other email where I said don't worry about changing them, damn hope they don't change them to alcantara now after all this [smiley=bigcry.gif]

At least they said it'd be difficult, just worried they'll find an unsold TTS in stock, with alcan, and just change the seats over now!

Edit:
Breaking news: The leather is definitely staying :lol:


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

deeve said:


> If you have the all leather count yourself lucky, (If you have heated seats luckier still) I think it looks terrific especially with the diamond stitching.


Well they are both standard on the TTS, so I didn't get anything for free (but, hopefully they added sat nav or something by accident haha, fingers crossed). But yeah I got saved from my not so great decision on the alcantara.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Quizzical said:


> You shouldn't slide around - the super sports seats have expanding side bolsters which you can adjust exactly to fit. They open and close with the ignition. One of the joys of these seats is having a car that hugs you every time you fire it up.


The side bolsters are only "expandable" if you have full electric seats - standard in the USA spec I think. Electric == £1000, so I don't have that. But I haven't found my seats slidy at all. Extremely comfortable and secure


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Can't say I've ever slide around in the seats either

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

Sorry, I thought all super sports seats were electric.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

Nope, super sports have electric lumbar support only. Adjustment is manual unless you pay the healthy £950 to get electrics put in. 
I recall a post somewhere that suggested electric seats were standard in US spec but they aren't standard in the UK.


----------

